# Toyota to replace gas pedals on 4 million recalled vehicles; Camry, Prius among model



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

WASHINGTON (AP) — Toyota Motor Corp. said Wednesday it will replace accelerator pedals on about 4 million recalled vehicles in the United States because the pedals can get stuck in the floor mats.

As a temporary step, Toyota will have dealers shorten the length of the gas pedals beginning in January while the company develops replacement pedals for their vehicles, the Transportation Department and Toyota said. New pedals will be available beginning in April, and some vehicles will have brake override systems installed as a precaution.

Popular vehicles such as the Toyota Camry, the top-selling passenger car in America, and the Toyota Prius, the best-selling gas-electric hybrid, are among those recalled. Also included is the luxury Lexus ES350, the model in a fiery fatal accident in California that focused public attention on the danger.

Toyota, the world's largest automaker, announced the massive recall in late September and told owners to remove the driver's side floor mats to prevent the gas pedal from potentially becoming jammed. The recall and extensive fix is the latest problem to confront the Japanese automaker's sterling reputation for quality during a period of rapid growth, and it prompted top executives to push for improved quality control

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/sns-ap-us-toyota-floor-mats,0,5638795.story


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The hillbilly fix is pretty easy.....cut off the bottom of the pedal.



BG


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Read something the other day about a pedal getting stuck down and causing someone to be stuck at full throttle. They even had time to call 911 or whatever.

Firstly, how hard is it to press the clutch in and engage neutral, Apply the brakes and come to a safe stop?

Secondly, Turn the ignition off. 99% of cars today have elecronically controlled engines so once power to say a fuel relay or ECU is taken away, the engine will stop running.

Thirdly, who drives at full throttle everywhere? If you have a relatively powerful car, sticking your foot right down would make it take off and gain speed pretty fast indeed.

Seems like people are forgetting how to drive these days.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I suspect the problem is not with the floor mat/gas pedal. My guess is there is a problem with the drive by wire system.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

bruiser said:


> I suspect the problem is not with the floor mat/gas pedal. My guess is there is a problem with the drive by wire system.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in complete agreement. Call my crazy but something about a computer handling how my car accelerates creeps me out. I like being able to reach into the engine and pull a cable to rev.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

We've had electronic fuel pedals on trucks since 1986 when the Series 60 Detroit hit the streets they all have one thing in common there is a idle validation switch/sensor in the pedal and a potentiometer if they don't agree the engine goes to idle, if there is not a reading from either one it goes to idle, if the reading is out of range it goes to idle, they will not accelerate again until you cycle the key off and only then if the same fault is not present. By far the biggest issue is the the truck won't move complaint and a intermittent ground issue or failing pedal sensor


----------

